
Show HN: An API for B2B Partnerships - maxonwards
Hi HN folks, 
We&#x27;ve put together an API, to get data on B2B partnerships, it runs off the same infrastructure as our search app. It&#x27;s very early and we’re looking for feedback.<p>Edit: 
Here’s a link to the producthunt page and direct link (thanks mtmail for the reminder)
[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;partnership-api-by-partneroid
[2]: Https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.partneroid.com
======
mtmail
Direct link to product
[https://developers.partneroid.com/](https://developers.partneroid.com/)

~~~
maxonwards
Thanks , I've edited my comment and added the direct link too.

------
BillionaireBear
I’m taking a look. This looks promising. Will provide detailed feedback once I
give this a good spin.

